# Can you replant hornwort clippings?



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Got some hornwort that's growing like crazy! If I pinch off a piece that's grown long and replant it, will it take root?


----------



## Fishman Dan (Sep 18, 2009)

It will stay in the gravel but will not root.


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

From my experience with it, it seemed to grow better (fuller and greener) when floating than when i tried to anchor it under gravel. Maybe just because it was closer to the light though. 

But yes, hornwort clippings will grow regardless of what you do with them. The vile weed!


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

So if it won't root, should I not have it sticking in the gravel? Will that portion of it decay?


----------



## Fishman Dan (Sep 18, 2009)

I would use a lead plant weight to hold it down and get the desired look.


----------

